# Snow Blower on a Bobcat????????



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

What are you guy charging hourly for a Bobcat with a snow blower on it? I dont think our regular rate will apply with this. Just wondering what some of you are doing?


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

What size snow blower ? 
I've seen'um cheap as $85.00 but heck.. why bother with unless its a narrow walkway with no easy way to turn the machine.
We worked with a company who had a 60" I believe it fetched $120- in NH


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok. 78 inch blower is what I got and no one in my area has one or uses one.... $120 sounds good!!! I usally get any where from $70 to $90 an hour with no blower so that sounds about right. Dont know if I will get that but it lets me know $100 and up is not unreasonable. Thanks!!!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Mike S;1085643 said:


> Ok. 78 inch blower is what I got and no one in my area has one or uses one.... $120 sounds good!!! I usally get any where from $70 to $90 an hour with no blower so that sounds about right. Dont know if I will get that but it lets me know $100 and up is not unreasonable. Thanks!!!


Why does that "sounds about right?" Are you telling me by adding a $5000 snow blower the machine is worth $40 hr. more.... If you needed to replace the bucket or snow pusher, those items are not that much cheaper.

The true value of a blower is tied to a good operator. 
Perhaps you could try to get a percentage of the total rate if you are running as a sub.
For your own stuff, bid by the unit or per time. That way, if the blower is that much faster, it's to your advantage. Not that they are high maintenance items, but at 3:00 am with a whole route ahead of you, buckets & pushers don't get the extra strong dog chain wrapped up in the auger like blowers do. Don't forget about the customer that reams you out for shredding his newspaper with the blower.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok I should of explained it a little more. The blower is not going to be used all the time its just going to be a special tool for me. All comercial lots no drives. Im just planing to use it towards the end of the season when where running out of room in certain areas. Last 3 years we could have used it and could of gotten paid for it too im just not sure what people are charging. I understand what your saying but all of our work is T&M and we have a bucket rate, pusher rate, and a blade rate so I thought I should have a blower rate. No one that I know of has a blower around me so I have nothing to compare rates to. My thought is with the aux hydros running im going to use more fuel so i need to charge a little more.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks, now it makes sense. I know you'd like to think it's worth $120 per hr. and believe me, it should be, but if a guy comes in with a wheel loader at $100 is the skid & blower worth more? 
In either case; $100-120 as it is somewhat of a specialty tool.


----------

